# Hose spicket sprays water when turned off



## mickapoo (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a couple of hose spickets that, when you turn it off, it jets water out everywhere. This happens even if there isn't anything on the end of the hose (i.e. spray nozzle). It happens every time regardless. Is there anything I can do about this? Would it require changing the spicket?

Thank you.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It more than likely is an anti-frost feature that purges all of the water from the spout. I have the same thing on my house, and get a good shot of water out of it if I have the hose connected to it when it is turned off.



There are frostproof sillcocks that don't shoot water at you, but you'd have to change the existing one out. If you have the one I have, it is a better product than the cheaper frostproofs.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

First apply some plumbers grease to the faucet stem and then open and close it a few times. If it doesn't stop, snug the packing nut just a little. If that doesn't fix it, buy a new faucet. Even a frost proof faucet should not spray around the stem, although I must have the same kind that termite has since mine is doing it. Have to fix that one of these days :whistling2:.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The one I'm talking about is designed to spit. The water comes out from holes in behind a clear plastic "blast shield" ring that is I imagine is supposedly intended to keep you from getting wet. It is a normal function on mine and doesn't need repair. 

If it is leaking from the stem (or handle area), time to repack or replace it.


----------



## mickapoo (Oct 1, 2008)

I took a closer look at exactly where it was coming from after reading your posts. The water sprays out between where the hose connects and the part of the spicket that the hose turns into. 

Does this mean I have to buy a new one? They have done this ever since we had the home built.


----------

